# African Dwarf croc for sale



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Guys
for some reason the site wouldnt let me post an advert on the classifieds 

unfortunately im letting one of my 3 osteos go, they are cb and come with cites paperwork and microchip. 

£750ono 

would have to see proof of dwa

collection from perth scotland or delivery for fuel costs 

thanks keith


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

hi,just replying to your advert.i have got a female african dwarf crocodile and allways wanted to get another.can i just ask you why you are getting rid of 1 of your 3 crocodiles thanyou gavin


----------

